
Things to Do as Soon as You Sign Up for AWS - rgarcia
https://medium.com/@rafgarcia/four-things-to-do-as-soon-as-you-sign-up-for-aws-5c095097679f
======
mortar
Keeping track of your billing would also be advantageous:

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/awsaccountbilling/latest/aboutv2/...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/awsaccountbilling/latest/aboutv2/free-
tier-alarms.html)

------
wsh91
Of course, there's other stuff that you should do, too, like get into the
habit of checking Trusted Advisor. :) But nice writeup!

------
joshmn
Step 1: Complete the 5 steps under "Security Status"

I'm struggling to see how this "exercise" warrants a blog post when it simply
rehashes AWS security practices.

------
helper
Turn on cloudtrail for all regions.

~~~
autotune
Create a base image with all essential packages and updates pre-installed.

------
rocketcity
Always audit your IAM polices using Access advisor.

------
swehner
Just stay away from Amazon.

~~~
arcdigital
Any particular reason?

~~~
swehner
It's not a useful company. It's a lose-lose.

